# think you spoil your pets?



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

saw this on another forum

IKEAhackers.net: Expedit hamster home

what an amazing home for a hamster, you can click on bottom of the website for more piccies of sonic


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow thats one plush pad


----------



## kittycatkim (Jan 13, 2011)

i thought i did till i saw that!


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I've seen that before and my god it is amazing. I know of someone on a hamster forum thats creating a cage a long the same lines. 

I'm going to stick with my Hamster Heaven though


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks Lovelllllllllllllllllllly but i bet its a bummer to clean out though :001_tt2:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

It didn't do her much good, she only lived a year.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I've saw it before but it's great. Would be awful to clean!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

best not show it to my gerbils, they will think i'm being cruel to them :lol:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

It looks great , but reading the comments it says the wood contributed to the Hamsters early death


----------



## Emz (Oct 28, 2009)

Mese said:


> It looks great , but reading the comments it says the wood contributed to the Hamsters early death


"Sonic the hamster definitely died of DIABETES which was diagnosed using urine test strips."

The owner states the wood did not kill their pet now. The other comment was not from the owner.


----------

